# [£2800]MK1 3.2 moro blue with grey roof SOLD



## solar (10 mo ago)

Got bored so its time to move on so:

For sale is beautiful little fun car, TT 3.2 DSG QUATTRO 03/2004, black leather interior, no rips no damages
Recently done:

dsg service
quattro service
oil + filter
spark plugs
brake fluid
braided hoses
all four calipers replaced
pads all around
drilled and grooved front discs
new battery
michelin pilot sport 4 at the front
michelin pilot sport 5 at the back
pioneer sbt-10bt fitted

106000mls
Chain checked and ok, you are more than welcome to recheck. 
Two keys, audi booklet, warranty for radio, battery and calipers. 
Hpi clear. 

To do: wheels could do with refurbish, purely cosmetical, and on last mot had an advisory in regards to rusty rear suspension, but i didnt see the need to replace it. 

£2800

Location: Chester





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

When you say "chains checked" can you confirm the values they read?


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

McPikie said:


> When you say "chains checked" can you confirm the values they read?


i cant remember to be honest. i even checked them just out of curiosity.

coming from bmw world it is wear and tear and replaceable so i dont see it as a major issue.

thats why ive said, whoever wants can have them checked, im not trying to hide anything.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok. Is the silver roof painted or a wrap?


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

its a paint, done by previous owner.
all of the rest work that is noted here is done since March 22, when i've bought it.


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

car is now sold.


----------

